# log arch



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

While talking with my supervisor while he was covering intensive care on a slow night I told him I wanted to build a log arch and a trailer for my WM lt10 and his mind started spinning and later came back and said why don't you build the arch so it will double as a trailer.( now why didn't I think of that:blink (i've since retired)Afriend asked me to saw some pine logs so the 4x6 would be cut from the center to wrap some posts holding up his new car port.He is one of those guys that if he can't fix it just throw it away. When he heard my idea he wouldn't rest till he built it. today I went in to do a fitting with the mill and ended up working the day with him. It is all finished and come daylight I'll get some pics and have my daughter-in law help me post them.


----------



## mrbutton (Dec 6, 2011)

*Hey brother!*

How did those post wraps turn out. Also glad to hear you got your arch.


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey glad to see you are on the forum welcome. The post wraps look good I'll need to get over and get some pics of them. Glad I wasn't the one putting them back together again.The carpenter that re assembled then is often a little high but he done good. The log arch is so heavy that it is all I can do to move it empty, so probably will have to use it on the truck. Mabe it would be an excuse to go over and look at that little allis chalmers in the weeds and see if it could be rebuilt and what it would take to get them to part with it.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Now that is simply innovative. You should send those pics to Woodmizer. They might decide to manufacture something similar as an accessory to the LT-10 mill. Who knows, you might even profit from the idea.


----------

